# Mua Nệm Cao Su 1m6 Tatana Ở Đâu?



## Dungtran

Mua nệm ở đâu chất lượng luôn nỗi băn khoăn khá lớn của những người tiêu dùng hiện nay. Khi trên thị trường hiện nay có quá nhiều thương hiệu, quá nhiều thành phần, nguyên liệu khá giống nhau.

Nệm cao su có lẽ luôn sự lựa chọn ưu tiên hàng đầu trong sự lựa chọn nệm về độ ái và đàn hồi quá ư là hoàn hảo. Cũng chính vì điều đó nên nệm cao su luôn được biến tấu và được bày bán khá nhiều trên thị trường hiện nay, vì vậy sẽ không là dễ dàng để chọn lựa được sản phẩm chất lượng với quá nhiều thông tin như hiện giờ. Để bớt đi những thông tin không cần thiết và tránh được tình trạng tiền mất tật mang khi chọn đúng tấm nệm không chất lượng hãy cùng tham khảo bài viết sau để tìm hiểu xem nệm cao su có những loại nào và mua ở đâu là sự lựa chọn đúng đắn nhé!

Với nệm 1m6 là dòng nệm được thiết kế cho hai người sử dụng, nệm không quá to cũng không đến nỗi nhỏ và sẽ là sự lựa chọn cho những cặp đôi mới cưới hoặc cho những người trung niên khi không còn vướng bận đến con nhỏ.


*Các dòng nệm cao su hiện nay*

*Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*

Nệm được sản xuất từ thành phần nguyên liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên không pha lẫn tạp chất khác. Thiết kế với 2 mặt giúp tăng độ bền và thời gian sử dụng nệm.
Nệm có độ đàn hồi lớn và độ êm ái cực tốt hỗ trợ tối đa cho có sống, giúp cho lưng luôn ở tư thế tốt nhất, không gây đau mỏi, đau lưng, nâng đỡ theo từng đường cong cơ thể.





_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên ACB không chỉ chú trọng chất liệu sản phẩm mà còn đến đường kim mũi chỉ mang đến sự sang trọng cho cả căn phòng_​
*Nệm cao su nhân tạo*

Được sản xuất với chất liệu polyurethane với đặc tính là độ đàn hồi lớn giúp nâng đỡ có thể tối đa mang đến cảm giác thoải mái cho người sử dụng khi sử dụng và hợp với những người đau lưng, đau khớp.
Nệm cao su nhân tạo được thiết kế ở 2 dạng thẳng và gấp 3 cho bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn với không gian sống và di chuyển dễ dang khi cần thiết. Và với nệm cao su nhân tạo có thiết kế ở độ dày là 10cm, 15cm và 20cm.






_Sử dụng áo nệm 4D Spacer tránh tình trạng nóng lưng hầm lưng như mấy dòng nệm thông thường_​
*Nệm cao su tổng hợp*

Là loại nệm được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu tổng hợp cao cấp theo công nghệ tiên tiến và dựa theo cấu trúc ưu điểm của dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên nên độ đàn hồi và độ êm ái vẫn giữ được. với bề mặt nệm chịu nhiệt và chịu lực tương đối tốt nên mang sự thông thoáng cho người nằm.
Cũng như nệm cao su nhân tạo, nệm cao su tổng hợp cũng được thiết kế với 3 độ dày là 10cm, 15cm và 20cm với hai loại thẳng và gấp 3 cho bạn thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn cho phù hợp với căn phòng ngủ.





_Nệm thiết kế với dạng gấp 3 giúp không gian căn phòng trở nên rộng rãi hơn_​

Ngoài ra với các dòng  nệm cao su của Tatana còn được trang bị thêm lớp áo vải 4D Spacer độc đáo với công nghệ mới được thiết kế thông minh với hàng ngàn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt giúp thông thoáng, kháng khuẩn, thấm hút mồ hôi tối đa mang đến sự thoải mái thoáng mát cho người nằm, tránh được các tình trạng nóng lưng hầm lưng khi các dòng nệm khác.

*Mua nệm cao su 1m6 ở đâu?*
Hiện nay Tatana đã có mặt hầu hết các tình thành phía Nam và 26 chi nhánh đại lý Thegioinem.com là nơi phân phối chính thức các mặt hàng chăn drap gối nệm, bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy các cửa hàng tại đây. Thêm vào đó hiện nay Tatana cũng đã có mặt trên các kênh thương mại lớn như adayroi, tiki, lazada…
Đến với các chi nhánh của Tatana bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm trên các tấm nệm và được tư vấn hỗ trợ để giúp bạn tìm ra tấm nệm phù hợp nhất.

Với bài viết trên hi vọng bạn sẽ tìm được những đặc điểm phù hợp của mình với tấm nệm và tìm được nơi ưng ý nhất để trải nghiệm và trao trọn giấc ngủ.

*TATANA*​


----------

